# First thing you ever saw of your cat?



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm curious, what was the first sight you had of your cat? Why did you choose them?

---

When I went to the shelter, I went into the room of young cats. This handsome black and white cat came right up to me and begged for me to give him attention. But I wanted a cat that liked to be held, so I picked him up and he jumped from my arms. So then I went to play with the other cats and I was making the toy go in circles and Cherry was the one running in circles and falling over with dizziness. But that wasn't when I chose her. I didn't really want a plain old black and white cat, so I looked at the other cats. None wanted to be held and then I picked up Cherry and she flopped over and let me rub her belly. So I chose her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa( or Katie as was named at the animal shelter) was unexpected. There was this one cat name Arwen that I really liked on the website of my local animal shelter( And she was a Siamese mix too), but I didn't really get a chance to hold her. I was going to if Misa( Or Katie) wasn't so hyper( But she was actually calm and purring.) All of the other cats I saw were really jumpy and wanted to run away from my hands. Poor things. And this Domestic Longhair mix cat name Muffin didn't let me pet her at all.. 

Misa was the only one that didn't do all of those things. ^^


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

When I used to volunteer at Carolines Kids cat shelter, Juno would follow me around while I cleaned the room she was in. Whatever I was doing, scooping litter, mopping, changing bedding, there was Juno with her big owl eyes watching me. She just had to come home with me!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Apollo was crawling up some little girl's neck at the shelter, while she was screaming to get him off. I turned to my boyfriend and said "I think we should get _that_ one!"

He has concluded I am never allowed to pick out a pet ever again. XD

Athena was more his choice (which explains why she's so well-behaved). He saw an adorable photo of her on Petfinder while we were browsing, and we were both taken by her cute little face right away: http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii293/saitenyo/CA40217593952-1-x.jpg


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I first saw Maggie on Petfinders.com. She was a new arrival at our local shelter. When I saw her little fuzzy face I was in love! I went to see her the next morning and loved her even more. She was just a cuddly and sweet as I'd imagined. I'm so glad I looked for her when I did, b/c someone called inquiring about her while I was there to apply for her. I'm such a lucky cat-mom!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I was called to go watch over my grandma's house and cats because she just went into the hospital and I was told her Siamese cat had just had kittens.I walked in the door and saw two adult cats take off along with five of six kittens.Boo had stayed behind and was meowing at me so pitifully so I picked him up and he started purring I knew I couldn't get rid of him even if I wanted to.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

On a shelf in a large cat filled room at the animal shelter.

I didn't pick him. He picked me.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

When we went to meet Wicket we were expecting him to take some time to warm up to us because he was a stray living under someone else's porch--but as soon as we sat down he hopped out from under the porch, gave a big stretch, and said "miaw?" That was pretty much it for him, we knew he was right. 

And with Atlas, he was a scared tiny kitten we met in a parking lot (the host dad volunteered to drive him halfway so we could take a look at him) and he crawled right up under my chin, purred a bit in the rain and wind, and then started to look around--curious even though he was frightened!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> On a shelf in a large cat filled room at the animal shelter.
> 
> I didn't pick him. He picked me.


 
This.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Paizly - I'm sure the very first time I saw her was under the porch...though I really saw several bundles of fur, and they all looked alike (lynx points).
The time I really saw her, was when the queen was leading them off in the yard to go exploring/hunting/whatever... she was the last one in the line, hobbling. I knew something was wrong, so I went and picked her up and noticed she had no back legs! Can't hunt or run from predators very well that way, so I took her in!

Nebbie - In a cage on adoption day at Petco. I was sort of apathetic about black cats, but agreed to take her home when we couldn't find another foster for her. And I had promised my dad I wouldn't bring any home when I started volunteering! That lasted maybe a month! LOL I was only supposed to keep her over the weekend while more calls were made...ended up being the whole week. A month... a year... 2 years. Finally I just kept her for my own.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze - I first saw him when the TNR lady brought him over to our house, we'd been phoning around looking for a kitten and there just weren't any. I also really had my heart set on an orange cat. He was a scared litle guy, but with some work he warmed up to become a very lovable cat to the few people he knows. He's my purring, meowing head-butting, drooling boy. The last part isn't as welcome, but we love him anyway. 

Blacky - I guess the first time I saw her, she'd have been observing us before dashing off it we made a single step towards her. Fast forward a year or so and she finally allowed me close enough to pet her. She took a lot of work, but she's my baby now and never did think it wasn't worth the effort. She's sleeping on me as I type this.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! Where to start!
Most first sightings were as they slunk around our property and then coming when I put food out for them. 

BooBoo's first sighting was when I saw him be hit by a car as a young cat in 1999. I do not know HOW he survived it with no injuries, but he did. Boo is now 13yrs old. 

My husband saw Louie-2005 at his power plant in Georgia, very ill, and he brought him right home to me to take to the vet. Husband did the same with Enkei-1994, Bonnie-1995 and Marmalade-1996, all from a California power plant.

I have never chosen my own cat. They have all chosen me. Or I was chosen for them, in the case of Skippyjon Jones. 

His newlywed-out-of-HighSchool military family was stationed overseas and they had the $ for the shipping flight, but found they didn't have the $ for the mandatory quarantine. I offered a long-term foster situation but they have said we may keep him as when they visited last fall, SJJ wasn't very comfortable around them like he used to be. They were sad, but they were also glad that he had bonded so well with us and our home of cats.

I first saw Shasta as a tiny kitten INSIDE a pepsi machine in our garage. I suspect she was on a field-trip with her mother and siblings and got separated from them and left behind in our garage.

Almost all of our cats came to us as adult ferals that I had to tame/socialize outside before bringing them in. A few were kittens I trapped and brought into my bathroom for intense taming and socializing. Some were skittish adult cats, or young cats who we suspect were dropped off and abandoned.
Other than Skippyjon, all of them chose us and allowed us to help them in some manner.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

My husband and I decided we wanted to adopt two kittens together. I did a lot of online searching through PetFinder and various shelters. I found a shelter nearby that had a LOT of kittens, so I filled out their application online. At the time, we were interested in a pair of orange tabby brothers they had - one was an orange tabby, and the other was a lighter orange, sort of cream colored tabby. The next morning, one of their volunteers called. She is also a volunteer for a rescue group in the area, where the cats live in foster homes instead of in the shelter. She said that based on the personalities I said we wanted in the application, she had a few kittens living in a foster home that would be perfect for us. She said there was a 4 month old brother/sister pair that in particular would be perfect. 

I didn't ask what color they were - I did NOT want a black cat (don't ask me why); that was my unspoken stipulation. Well, she sent a picture, and there they were - a black cat and a black and white cat. I decided we should give them a chance anyway.We visited the foster home a few days later. We were totally in love with Spencer almost instantly. He was just lounging around, rolling on his back in all sorts of strange positions, letting us rub his tummy. (He is THE most laid back, relaxed cat EVER, btw.) Lily was just plain gorgeous in person, and I was enthralled by Lily's motor purr, which started up the instant I touched her. (still does.) I also really liked her after hearing her foster mom's stories about her - how she was super cuddly with humans, but as a young kitten would swat away any other cats who got too close as she ate. (lol - now that we know her, doesn't surprise me one bit.) The foster mom said she was very active and athletic. As it turns out, Lily is pure mischievous independence with just the right amount of cute cuddliness, and we love her to pieces as well. 

So, we took them home, and we've never looked back! The funny thing about my anti black cat views of before is that I now LOVE black cats. Lily just has the softest, shiniest fur, and she looks so beautiful and regal. And Spencer is our goofy, loving boy.


----------



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

one of my cats-cinders- was actually living in the storm drain next to our house so the first i saw of himm was 2 little kitten eyes staring at me, it sacred me at first i have to admit. and another ones-twin brothers fluffy and tiny- i got to witness their birth.that was pretty cool.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

What made me choose Shug... When I first went in, I was surrounded by cages on the walls, filled with kitties, ranging from her age, to full grown adults. A few were already adopted (like a large black cat with REALLY long fur... she was gorgeous).

They showed me which cage she was in, and when I went up to her and stuck my fingers into her cage, she instantly started rubbing against my fingers and began to purr! It was very shocking how fast she took to me and my family.

They left the room and told me to take whichever cat I wanted (except for the adopted ones), and bring them to the front desk, so they could get their shots, and I could fill out paperwork.

She's filled a place in my heart, and I love her to bits! But let me tell you... that car ride home was NOT fun. She hates that Pet Taxi.


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

I was visiting the animal shelter and I was looking my first cat, I wanted older because I wasn't sure on young cats or kittens at the time. I guess I rushed my decision but my cat Duke was near the back of the shelter in a room full of cages (they ran out of room!).. I picked him up and held him and he didn't try to scramble out of my arms or nothing, I went home that day and pondered if I should really get a cat or not. Went back the next day to fill out the application for him and one of the staff told me that someone filled out an application for him and it was approved - around 5-10 minutes later another staff member came out and when I inquired about Duke, they told me the persons landlord said 'no' to cats -- thus I got him.

Marley was a bigger decision and I knew what I wanted.. She was in a room with other cats and I sat down in a chair and she was the only one that hopped on my lap or even bothered to give me attention.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Wrong question! :mrgreen: My family and me was adopted by Carter the cat. He followed us into the apartment and stayed for years.

After Carters death we searched a new fellow for Norbert. Long story...
When I saw a pic of Horst I felt in love - but what about Horst? I was afraid that he don´t want us as his new "parents". No prob! He loves us on first sight. :love2 His former owner was very happy that we took this "terrible, destructive baby-cat" with us. I remember that I thought: "And if the kitty would have 8 legs and red-blue checkered fur...I´ll take him with me!" 
I love him so much - and he loves us. :heart


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Emma, was on her last few hours at the shelter,a scared dilute ball of fur.
Jolene, was in the bathroom when I came home from work! very tiny calico kitten..
Tami, was a ghost we had been seeing flashes of in the yard, the wildest of wildest.
Smokey, was proudly taking ownership of the yard, plus removing all the birds!!
Yeti, was held by my parents until we visited for thanksgiving, my mother opened the back door and in ran the little monster"see he loves coming in the house, and just look at those feet"


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I first met Dagny when he was sitting in the middle of my yard on a hot day, meowing, hot, thirsty and skinny. He's no longer hot, thirsty, OR skinny, and he rarely meows.


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

This is a fun topic!  Let's see, where to begin lol...

Izzy - she was my first attempt at fostering (and my first failure)! I knew a lady through a friend that had been TNR-ing cats for quite some time, and she had recently started up her new rescue. I volunteered to foster some kittens for her. She called me one day and said she had two kittens she needed a foster home for, so I headed over to her place. She had a shed set up in her backyard for her rescue (she calls it a shed but it's basically a miniature house). When I walked in there were Izzy and Emma, rolling around on the floor playing with one another. At the time I wasn't really a "cat person" per se, so I knew that there was no way I would get attached! It took a couple days, but I fell head over heels in love with Izzy. She is to blame for me going from a dog person to a crazy cat lady. Her sister Emma was adopted and is now the Queen of the house and has 8 doggy minions.

Phillip - I adopted him from the same rescue as Izzy. They come from the same colony, but are a year apart in age. I was visiting the lady that ran the rescue, who by this time had become a good friend of mine. We were once again in the "shed" visiting the adoptable cats when I heard this sound...I don't even know how to describe it other than to say it sounded like a mix of a choking duck and a demon lol. I turned around to try and see what the noise was coming from and there was this tiny, tiny little black kitten....his little body was so tiny and skinny and his head was soooooo big. His fur was nappy and looked really wiry, almost like a brillo pad, and he was hissing while running backwards and trying to hide. I know it sounds bad to say this, but my god he was an ugly little thing. He truly had a face only a mother could love. I told Sonya (the rescuer) "I love him. Can I adopt him?" She warned me that he was young but that he had already developed the feral cat mentality "People are not friends" and that he may never be a cuddly cat like Izzy. But I didn't care, it was love at first sight. Today he is the biggest, sookiest cat you'll ever meet, but only with a select few people. And he still sounds like a duck lol.

Miso - she is my furry soul mate. I did not choose her, she chose me. A friend of mine had taken in a stray cat and her very young litter of kittens. I was out visiting her and wanted to take a peek at the babies. I figured I was "safe" because I did not want another cat, no way, not in a million years, no matter what. She had a spare room that she was keeping the mom and babies in so that her resident pets wouldn't disturb them. My friend told me there were 4 kittens, but when we went in to the spare room there were 3 of them, a male with long hair that was white with grey patches, another male that was short haired and had tabby patches, and a female calico. I asked about the fourth and she told me that it was a female tortie, and that she was really shy and withdrawn and hid all the time. I got down on hands and knees and started looking for her but couldn't find her anywhere. My friend heard someone knocking on her front door and went to answer it and I stayed in the spare room to play with the kittens. About a minute later I saw this tiny head peek out of the closet. I was really quiet and moved over by the closet really slowly, saying "Hi pretty baby" very softly. She stayed where she was and just looked at me, but when I got too close for her comfort she backed up and vanished in to the closet. Over the next week or so I visited and the same thing happened, if I was in the room by myself the tortie kitten would come out and watch me. When the kittens were old enough to get their first vaccines the spare bedroom door was opened buy baby gated, so that they could come out and explore if they wanted. Whenever I would come for a visit, the little tortie, who they were calling Cali, would come out of the room, run right up to me, and crawl up my leg, crying the whole time. Everyone was shocked because when I wasn't there she just spent her time hiding. She liked to crawl right up my leg, my side, all the way up to my shoulder, and then she would just sit there like a parrot and purr. And I would say to her "I don't care how cute you are, I don't care what you do, I will not love you. I already have cats, I don't want anymore. I will not love you!" and she would purr and lick me. This went on for a few more weeks. Then one day my friend sent me a text saying she was finally uploading the cats to petfinder (or maybe another, similar site, I don't really remember) in the hopes that they'd get adopted. I instantly texted back "wait! I want the tortie! Don't post her!". To this day I still get teased about adopting the cat that I said no matter what, I will not love. She obviously chose me and I'm so glad she did 

Finally, Cody - I adopted him from the same rescue as Izzy and Phillip. I saw him on Facebook and just instantly fell in love. I wasn't looking for another cat, didn't really have a desire to have another cat, I saw pictures on Facebook all the time of cute cuddly kittens and was never really tempted. But I saw him and that was it. I texted a picture of him to my boyfriend and said "Pretty please?". I was sure he'd say no and that would be the end of it, but he said "okay". I was at work but called the rescue right away and said "Don't adopt that cat!" and we went to see him that night, and we brought him home.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, first showed up two Springs ago eating the dog food I put out for the foxes! Now he has a house under the porch and a heated house in the garage. Still no cable TV though.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Goldtanker said:


> Midnight, the wild cat, first showed up two Springs ago eating the dog food I put out for the foxes! Now he has a house under the porch and a heated house in the garage. Still no cable TV though.


What a bad kitty parent you are!! Not giving that cat cable. I need to call the humane society right now!!


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Ivan - In a pen in a pet shop, playing with his brothers; two black kittens and a fluffier version of him. I wanted a sleeker cat, and I already had a black cat at home, so Ivan it was. He was going to be named Raphael, but within two minutes of purchasing him I realised it didn't suit him, so Ivan The Terrible became his name 
Marilyn - I don't know; I wasn't born when she was!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I actually met Midnight when she was about three months old. My neighbor had rescued her and her siblings, a brother and a sister, as they had either been abandoned by their mom or their mom had been killed--never did find out what happened to mom. I used to go over my neighbor's house a lot because she and I used to go walking. Now, I had prided myself on being a dog person, so while I though Midnight and her siblings were incredibly adorable, I really wasn't that interested in them. Midnight had other ideas. She jumped into my lap and sat there for the longest. I absentmindedly picked her up and held her in my arms. She then buried her face in my armpit and fell asleep. She stayed like that for a good 45 minutes.

Fast forward six months later... My neighbor was moving and wanted to know if I could take Midnight. I had said yes, but after realizing that my then husband would probably say no, I had to tell her that I couldn't take Midnight after all.  My neighbor moved and I assumed had taken Midnight and her siblings with her. 

Fast forward about a month and a half... I was on my way to go pick up my youngest son from kindergarten, when this little black cat came running out from underneath some bushes, meowing her little head off. She stopped in front of me, but continued meowing. I looked at this cat and asked, "Midnight? Is that you??" Her answer? She meowed even louder and rolled on her back, exposing her tummy. I pet her for a bit, but I had to go because my son was waiting for me. 

To make a long story short, I brought her in on May 26, 2005. Two weeks later, she gave birth to a litter of four kittens. Two were stillborn and two survived. Star, the second born kitten and Lucky, the fourth born kitten were the survivors. When Lucky was born though, he was gasping for air and barely breathing. I suctioned the fluid from his mouth, cradled him in my hands, and shook him with a downward force to make sure all of the fluid was gone. I also wrapped his little body in thick washcloth and rubbed him vigorously to stimulate his heart. When I heard his little mew, I cried.

So, even though I met Midnight as a three month old, I actually didn't get her until she was nine months old.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh wow, Renée! So your neighbor really didn't "rescue" Midnight at all.  It's a pet peeve of mine when people "rescue" kittens or dogs, don't spay them, abandon them, etc. Thank goodness she found you!


----------



## adsam85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I've seen Shiba off and on for a few years someone dumped her at my friends and they would throw her scraps so she stayed around. When people would get closed to her she would run off well about 6 months ago we were visiting and my hubby was there helping everyone sight their guns in for the upcoming season she hopped up on this shelf on the screen door which had no screen so i casually reached over and she let me pet her well she jumped through the door and into the kitchen where she followed me til i sat down then she got on me and flopped down and exposed her stomach to me to pet they told me she was never like that with anyone and to take her but my hubby said no i didn't need anymore animals well this past weekend we went over to visit and there she was again meowing at me and following me our daughter fell instantly for her and our friend told her to take her home her daddy told her no and she started crying "real tears" not the fake ones to get what she wants and she looked at her dad and said daddy i love her she's so beautiful and he caved lol... well she's done really well i think before she was abandoned she was a house cat i sat a litter pan down and she's used it every time no accidents she is always with me when she isn't sleeping she's really oddly marked which is why I'm so in awe of her her back half is tabby marked and the rest of her is gray and cream she's gorgeous a real sweetheart


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I was in PetSmart and just couldn't say no to this face:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

paperbacknovel said:


> Oh wow, Renée! So your neighbor really didn't "rescue" Midnight at all.  It's a pet peeve of mine when people "rescue" kittens or dogs, don't spay them, abandon them, etc. Thank goodness she found you!


Yeah, when I think about Midnight being on her own for that month or so before I came around...it really ticks me off. However, if my neighbor hadn't taken Midnight in when she did, I wouldn't have had the chance to get to know my beautiful little princess when I did.

Oh, my neighbor's daughter ended up moving back in the area about a year or two later. I ran into her and told her that I did end up with Midnight after all. She told me that they left Midnight behind because she was "acting weird". She told me that like she was telling me about the weather. I walked away...because if I hadn't, I would have hurt her. That whole family was weird. :?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

@my4kitties: Oh that makes my blood boil. I would have smacked her! That's no excuse for leaving poor Midnight all alone outside to fend for herself! How inconsiderate! Good thing Midnight found you!

@Layla0710: You fell for the ole Petsmart trick too eh? Same here! I never had a cat before ever. I go into Petsmart and walk up to the cat cages like I did many times before. I dunno WHAT possessed me that time, but when I saw Miu rolling around playfully and nipping at my fingers, I was so determined to bring her home! I had to literally beg my dad. We even left the store and after I 'whined' for a bit, my dad turned around. He said if she's still there I can get her, if not, tough luck. Boy did I feel anxious! But when I got back, there she was! Well, now Miu worked her way into his heart and he comes home every day saying 'Miu, Miu where are you?' Snicker, snicker. 

As for Jack, my mom saw him outside our house first. She was telling me about him, but I was ignoring her because I thought it must be someone's pet. But he kept on showing up at my place to sit in front of our front living room window, watching Rocky bark at him. I found that incredibly weird. Winter was coming around and fearful that he was going to freeze, I finally borrowed a trap from a local cat rescue. That was the end of his life outside and the beginning of his life living in my zoo with Miu, Rocky the dog and Smokey the chinchilla.


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> Yeah, when I think about Midnight being on her own for that month or so before I came around...it really ticks me off. However, if my neighbor hadn't taken Midnight in when she did, I wouldn't have had the chance to get to know my beautiful little princess when I did.
> 
> Oh, my neighbor's daughter ended up moving back in the area about a year or two later. I ran into her and told her that I did end up with Midnight after all. She told me that they left Midnight behind because she was "acting weird". She told me that like she was telling me about the weather. I walked away...because if I hadn't, I would have hurt her. That whole family was weird. :?


Reading about you and Midnight had me teary eyed! Bless you for taking her in, and bless you for keeping her kittens too (I'm assuming you did from your avatar).

Your neighbour is a horrid woman! I wonder if she still has Midnight's siblings, or if they started "acting weird" too....


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyric's story is that my fiance and I went to the local SPCA, we went in and promised ourselves we would not pick one due to a certain gender, color, or age but let one choose us. As soon as we walked in Lyric was rubbing all over our legs, trying to jump on us to be loved, and as soon as I picked him up he was rubbing all over my hand and eventually fell asleep. He stole my heart and is still as sweet as can be to this day. He follows me around the house, and when I call his name, he meows back at me. 

Delta, I let my fiance pick which ever one he wanted. He chose the little girl who tore him to pieces (scratches, bites, ect, LOL) the first time, when we went to get Lyric and my goodness I have never regretted his decision. She is MOMMAS baby! The sweetest and smartest girl you could ever imagine. She plays fetch and has since she was little. 

Kairi, she was a little orphan who was being advertised as FREE at Walmart.  She's such a good little girl, even though she's a trouble maker. :wink She's daddy's girl forever and always will be. We call her little chicken, lol.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> @Layla0710: You fell for the ole Petsmart trick too eh? Same here! I never had a cat before ever. I go into Petsmart and walk up to the cat cages like I did many times before. I dunno WHAT possessed me that time, but when I saw Miu rolling around playfully and nipping at my fingers, I was so determined to bring her home!


Yup! I'm a sucker! That sounds just like my story, I had been in pet stores plenty of times before without falling in love but for whatever reason when I saw Layla I HAD to have her! 

And I haven't stepped foot in a PetSmart since! :wink


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

RuledByMiso said:


> Reading about you and Midnight had me teary eyed! Bless you for taking her in, and bless you for keeping her kittens too (I'm assuming you did from your avatar).
> 
> Your neighbour is a horrid woman! I wonder if she still has Midnight's siblings, or if they started "acting weird" too....


Yes, I did. Star and Lucky are Midnight's sons and the two surviving kittens out of a litter of four. The other two were stillborn. 

As far Midnight's siblings go...I'm not too sure what happened to them. My former neighbor's daughter made it sound like they took Midnight's brother (Spaz) and Midnight's sister (Tiger), though she didn't sound very convincing. :?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What a treat this thread is! 

And great timing, because today I was really feeling like telling our story again too.

I'll never ever forget the first instant I saw Prince. It was 2 months ago, a terrible storm, one of the worst in many years. It was late at night, it was raining heavily and I was sitting in the building lobby with a few of the colony strays. I had let the friendly ones in for the night, to shelter them from the storm. Since the cats wouldn't go up the stairs all the way to my apt. (I live on the 5th floor), I was spending the night with them down in the lobby. 

Suddenly I heard arguing coming from the door to the parking lot downstairs, someone was telling someone else he was stupid, why didn't he come in. It went on for some time, so I was concerned and I went down to see what the problem was. On that same floor were 2 more strays, who live in the building premises, sleeping on their sofa wrapped in their blankets (the super and I had arranged that "deluxe suite" for them for the winters). What I saw when I went down was the super, holding the door open and trying to convince a cat to come inside for shelter. I looked outside and saw this huge, white cat. He was crying incessantly, but wouldn't come in (he could smell there were several cats already inside). Rain was pouring over him, he was obviously very hungry and afraid. The sight broke my heart. I told the super to go home and let me handle it |(he was doing all the wrong things, so I told him sometimes the cats need a mommy and not a daddy and convinced him to go). I took some milk from the sleeping strays' bowl (that was the quickest I had access to) and the cat came in and drank it but then totally refused to stay inside and went crazy trying to go out, so I let him out. My last image of him was soaked wet running under the cars and crying in the parking lot. 

I saw him again a few days later when he came to eat at the feeding station where I care for my strays, then I saw him often and noticed he must be an abandoned former house cat (no one answered my ads). He'd sit on my lap and one day he followed me upstairs all 5 floors and never left. I love him to bits and now his name is _"His Royal Highness the Prince of Miouw"._ Today I asked him prince of what he'd like to be called, and he answered me "miouw", which he hardly ever says, so I took it as an answer. It's only been 2 months but I can't imagine or remember my life without him. I love all my strays with all my heart, I only adopted Prince because I don't think he'd be able to survive in the streets, he seems to have lived a very sheltered life till recently. For the life of me, I'll never be able to comprehend how someone is capable of abandoning such an angel. Even if I didn't like cats (and I didn't, till a few months ago the local strays decided I'd be their caregiver) I'd never be able to leave such a beautiful soul in the streets.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You can see in my avatar where Prince sleeps nowadays on cold winter nights...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The first thing I ever saw of my girls was their picture. Muffs' picture came from the Ragdoll breeder and it was love at first sight...and when I first saw her in "person" I was totally hooked. Abby's picture was posted on kijiji. I was just web-surfing one night, not truly looking for another cat (although I had toyed with the idea). I saw her picture and had to see her in person. I immediately fell in love with her two, even though she hissed at me!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

My first cat was Colonel. About 6 weeks after I had to put my cat killing dog down Colonel came to me. I was a cat hater at the time also. I looked out the window and the most beautiful cat I had ever seen was staring back at me. Big blue eyes, white with a faint yellow blaze and faint yellow stripe on his tail. I ran to the refrigerator and grabbed a bolw of tuna salade for him. When I went outside to put the offering down, he ran under the deck. Came back inside and watched. Before long he emerged and ate the whole bowl of tuna salad except for the grapes. I later found out that grape are a no no for cats.
The next day I went to the store to get some cat feed and started regular feeding. With in a couple of days he wouldn't run under the porch but just a few feet away. I started sitting in a chair and whatching him while he ate. I would move the bowl closer to the chair each day. In a couple of weeks the bowl was right beside the chair. I then started dangling my arm over the side of the chair and Colonel started rubbing my hand when he was don eating. It was two or three weeks before I picked him up. Still rember the first time. He settled very quickly and just layed om my lap purring loudly. I stared slowly bringing him into the house over the wife's objections, putting him out at night. I then convenietly began to forget to put him out. Four years later, rest is is history. He is now indoor/outdoor. What ever he wants. Mostly indoor when the weather is cold. Always in at night. 

I then began to want an Ocict. My wife laid down the law. "I had to get rid of the cows before I could have another cat." That was around 2 years ago. In the mean time I visited the local shelter and a kiiten, Pearl, would not leave me alone. Climbing up my leg everytime Iput her down. I left the shelter and did some soul searching. I decide that I would endure a women scorn and get Pearl. I had to work the next 4 days and the shelter's hours did not agree with mine. On the 5th day I went back and Pearl had already been adapted.

Last Oct. I sold the cows and began talking to Oci breders. Before I got an Oci, someone dumped 3 cats off just before Christmas. I went to the back door and this black cat was sitting at the door. She left me picker her and I brougth into the house. I was grinning ear to ear when I said, "Looky what I found." I named her Onyx and wee are getting real close to completed the introductions. Things seem to be going better every week. She is going to be a real love bun.

Still wanting an Oci, but am wrestling with myself. "Do I want to get an Oci just because they are so beautiful when there are so many cats in shelters that need a home."


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Skooma- I had just lost Mister B and my friend mentioned that her family had another litter of kittens (they live waaaay out in the middle of nowhere and try their best to feed the strays with their limited money). So we drove the hour to their house and they took me in the back. They called the cats and a bunch came running. But, only one _kept_ running when she saw me. The son picked her up and put her in my arms. I was dismayed at the long fur (delighted at the tufts in her ears) and she settled right down, ending up sleeping cradled in my arms and all the way home. 

She's my most aggravating, sweet, bullheaded, fearless cat. Also, the sickest I've ever had :/

Moon Sugar- I was looking for a second cat and had gone into Ospika (pet store). The lady mentioned they had two cats for adoption. One was Skooma's age (ten months) the other six months. I went into the tiny room and a huuuuge (compared to Skooma) black cat came up to me, meowing. She was sweet but seemed a little too large for poor tiny Skooma. Behind the cat tree, huddled in a corner was a tabby. I picked up a toy and engaged the terrified cat in an impromptu play session and short petting. 

When I left the lady mentioned that she had never seen the tabby so friendly. I discovered that she had been brought in with a feral litter at six weeks and was the only kitten left. She was about the same size as Skooma and I left to contemplate. Ospika phoned me up a few days later asking if I wanted her because another lady was going to adopt her otherwise. I told them I'd be right down and picked Sugar up.

Later, I found that to 'socialize' the kittens they would pick them up in a towel and carry them around the store. This resulted in Sugar's complete and utter terror at being picked up and restrained. I have managed to curb her initial struggles (but not completely) and she now likes laying across my shoulders and cuddle my face while grooming my fingers. She's still wary of new people (regulars she'll allow petting but unknowns she runs from), is scared of feet, flinches whenever you reach down to pet her (loves the petting, though), and, unless completely relaxed, will not let you scratch under her chin. 

She's a serious loudmouth cuddlebug and believes in taste testing me before the inevitable midnight snack.


----------

